# Oral Zantac (Ranitidine)



## damey.figura@gmail.com (May 19, 2014)

Hello,

Can you bill for oral zantac provided in physician's office?  If so what is the HCPCS code, I only see J2780 for the Injection, ranitidine HCl, 25 mg.

Thank you,
Damey Slavens, CPC


----------



## Bobbig (May 19, 2014)

*oral meds*

any oral medication given during an office visit is a "no charge" at the clinic I work for.


----------



## damey.figura@gmail.com (May 20, 2014)

That was my thought too.  Thanks!


----------

